# EB din sila minsan… Next month sasama ako sa kanila pag-uwi ko.



## Seb_K

Hi guys, 

What does this phrase mean?

"EB din sila minsan … Next month sasama ako sa kanila pag-uwi ko ..."

Salamat!


----------



## toink

that means that they are EB sometimes.. i will be going with them next month when i go home.


----------



## Chriszinho85

Just curious...What exactly does "EB" mean?


----------



## MariadeManila

Eat Bulaga?


----------



## moonshine

Lol it means eyeball, it's a chat term which means you're going to meet up in person.


----------



## Seb_K

Oh, never knew that EB stands for that ... Hehe.

Salamat!

[:


----------



## Qcumber

I suppose "EB = eyeball = meet in the flesh" is Filipino English.


----------



## Chriszinho85

moonshine said:


> Lol it means eyeball, it's a chat term which means you're going to meet up in person.


Oh...haha.  Very interesting.  Salamat moonshine.


----------



## moonshine

You're welcome  I somehow knew chatting will come in handy one of these days hehe


----------

